# What NEW 2021-22 boards do YOU want to check out?



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

1. Jones Storm Wolf
2. Nidecker Blade/Blade Plus
3. Nitro Team Pro
4. Jones Aviator 2.0


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Korua Transition Finder.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

For the first time in a very long time, I'm really happy with my quiver and feel no need to even demo something. If someone made me ride some new boards I'd complain the least about:

K2 Alchemist
Spring Break Powder Racer
Gnu Gremlin


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Nidecker Alpha
K2 Excavator
Burton Wavetracer
Salomon Dancehaul


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

K2 Special Effects
Nitro POW
Moss Wing Pin 59


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Amplid split surf shuttle


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Nitro Woodcarver


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

None...
Only if SnoFisk Asym Fish 166 happened.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Amplid Souly Grail
Jones mind Expander Twin


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Kijima Taiyaki


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Capita Mega Mercury
Salomon Dancehaul Pro


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

mjayvee said:


> Capita Mega Mercury
> *Salomon Dancehaul Pro*


Wait what? Is there a new Pro version?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> Wait what? Is there a new Pro version?


Evo exclusive. Not for us.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Bataleon The Surfer ldt

Only thing i feel like I’m missing in my Line up is a full on pow board.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Not exactly new, but would like to try one of the 2m longboards from stranda, rad air or pogo. Also the elevated trimline boards and the korua pocketrocket2.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Eivind så klart said:


> Bataleon The Surfer ldt
> 
> Only thing i feel like I’m missing in my Line up is a full on pow board.


Got only the unltd one in full black but not much powpow here.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

unsuspected said:


> Got only the unltd one in full black but not much powpow here.


Worth the money?
I don’t know.. i don’t need it as much as i want it. Got 3 boards that’s not pow specific but works great in pow. But with this low interest rates now a days my money isn’t doing me much Good sitting in my bankaccount either.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

K2 Excavator looks fricking amazing!
Salomon Huck Knife Pro
Wired Devun Walsh
Nitro Beast
K2 Simple Pleasures or Niseko Pleasures
Korua Pocket Rocket 2.0 would be right up my alley


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Boards I would like to demo for winter 2021-22

Bataleon Party Wave (this party board Is appealing me)

Burton Hometown Hero

Nidecker Tracer



Envoyé de mon LG-H873 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The three I am most interested in are the Nidecker Beta and Alpha, and the Ride Mtn Pig


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> K2 Excavator looks fricking amazing!
> Salomon Huck Knife Pro
> Wired Devun Walsh
> Nitro Beast
> ...


I've never seen a 2nd hand SP or NP come up for sale and I've been looking.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> I've never seen a 2nd hand SP or NP come up for sale and I've been looking.


I'd be interested to try a SP or Excavator for sure. Failing that, next 2D camber dominant carvy style boards I'd be looking at are the Yes Y or Hybrid, maybe go left field like I did with my new favourite bindings and try something from Nitro (I might find myself pleasantly surprised again), and if it all goes to shit like Vic state government's decisions with 3x local snow communities, I'll just get another Burton Skeleton Key - or a Marhar LJX in 152 (even on my 158 LJ, that sidecut... man I've looked uphill and seen some tight flipping lines laid by this guy).


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Eivind så klart said:


> Worth the money?
> I don’t know.. i don’t need it as much as i want it. Got 3 boards that’s not pow specific but works great in pow. But with this low interest rates now a days my money isn’t doing me much Good sitting in my bankaccount either.


Not know yet because only rode it one day in slush and have 10 other in my riding quiver.


----------



## Jessev2x (Jan 21, 2014)

buller_scott said:


> K2 Excavator looks fricking amazing!
> Salomon Huck Knife Pro
> Wired Devun Walsh
> Nitro Beast
> ...


I see a couple K2 Excavators in here. Well I already got two of them LOl! Agree looks awesome and can't wait to use it.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Jessev2x said:


> I see a couple K2 Excavators in here. Well I already got two of them LOl! Agree looks awesome and can't wait to use it.
> View attachment 158598


Very nice! But could I ask why you got two of the same size? It sorta reminds me when I was a kid and wanted to get 2x TB4 tapes, just in case I wore one out - but then the next year TB5 came out and I got that instead.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

buller_scott said:


> Very nice! But could I ask why you got two of the same size? It sorta reminds me when I was a kid and wanted to get 2x TB4 tapes, just in case I wore one out - but then the next year TB5 came out and I got that instead.


TB5 is the one you'll ever need. JOs part is GOAT.


----------



## suntaimatty (May 23, 2021)

These aren't new but I gotta get on any and all of the following:

Korua Tranny Finder (or any other)
FUllbag Blunt Diamond
K2 Alchemist 

Sent from my SM-A015T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessev2x (Jan 21, 2014)

buller_scott said:


> Very nice! But could I ask why you got two of the same size? It sorta reminds me when I was a kid and wanted to get 2x TB4 tapes, just in case I wore one out - but then the next year TB5 came out and I got that instead.


Aha, one is for my brother .


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I’m thinking of trying a flat to rocker board. Trying to decide between the Ultrafear and Bottle rocket..


----------



## Jessev2x (Jan 21, 2014)

Surgeon said:


> I’m thinking of trying a flat to rocker board. Trying to decide between the Ultrafear and Bottle rocket..


Looking for a park board? I have a Bottle Rocket and it's a fun quick turning board. It has just a tiny bit of rocker, mostly flat. It has pop, but feels like it lacks some grip if you're coming from a camber board (I might have to tune the edges). I mostly use it when I want to do mellow riding, or on a slushy day.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Jessev2x said:


> Looking for a park board? I have a Bottle Rocket and it's a fun quick turning board. It has just a tiny bit of rocker, mostly flat. It has pop, but feels like it lacks some grip if you're coming from a camber board (I might have to tune the edges). I mostly use it when I want to do mellow riding, or on a slushy day.


Thanks for the input.
I’m on a super small hill and already have two camber park boards. Been riding only camber boards for 32 years as of now. Not a fan of reverse but I thought I’d try a flat board for rails/jibs to see if I’d enjoy them better for that purpose. I’ve always been a big-air/ pipe guy but we have one nice jump and a lot of rails so I’m working on those too now moreso than I used to.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> Korua Transition Finder.


Three years ago I was so stoked on my Tranny Finder purchase and couldn’t wait for winter, but I was very disappointed. The conditions were perfect to put it through it’s test, there was 8-10”of fresh and good groomers. I strapped it on at the lodge then rode it to the first chair some 200 yards away and in that short distance which is mostly heel side, I knew something didn’t feel right to me. I made two runs on it and went back to the car to grab my backup. It’s funny how you can tell within a couple turns whether it fits your riding style.

I really didn’t expect the extra half inch width to bother me that much, especially since I’ve owned wide boards by LIB and K2 to name a few. I found myself cranking more and more forward lean on my front highback, but I just couldn’t rip on it so I sold it to someone on this forum. I had contemplated buy their Pencil model because of its narrower waist but Never pulled the trigger.

Hope it works out for you

Not looking to buy but Ive been waiting to see the Burton line up and from what I’ve seen in their Family Tree line up this year, I won’t be buying anything.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Powdertrax said:


> Three years ago I was so stoked on my Tranny Finder purchase and couldn’t wait for winter, but I was very disappointed. The conditions were perfect to put it through it’s test, there was 8-10”of fresh and good groomers. I strapped it on at the lodge then rode it to the first chair some 200 yards away and in that short distance which is mostly heel side, I knew something didn’t feel right to me. I made two runs on it and went back to the car to grab my backup. It’s funny how you can tell within a couple turns whether it fits your riding style.
> 
> I really didn’t expect the extra half inch width to bother me that much, especially since I’ve owned wide boards by LIB and K2 to name a few. I found myself cranking more and more forward lean on my front highback, but I just couldn’t rip on it so I sold it to someone on this forum. I had contemplated buy their Pencil model because of its narrower waist but Never pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


Can you tell us your stats and your style of riding? Do you ride off your back foot more? Did you ride the 154 or 157?.....From what I'm reading is the TF is mainly driven by your front foot and it's more rewarding if you're +/+ on hard carves. I'm contemplating whether or not to add one to my quiver.


----------



## jc20 (Mar 29, 2020)

Surgeon said:


> I’m thinking of trying a flat to rocker board. Trying to decide between the Ultrafear and Bottle rocket..


Ultrafear isn't flat for 2022. Could checkout the party mod.

I just want a nice twin all mountain freestyle board this year. 
They made the mercury in a wide so I might give that a go. I have an endeavour pioneer though so I don't know if it will just be too similar.
Maybe a yes greats but not sure what size at 180lbs people think is best as a daily?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Powdertrax said:


> Three years ago I was so stoked on my Tranny Finder purchase and couldn’t wait for winter, but I was very disappointed. The conditions were perfect to put it through it’s test, there was 8-10”of fresh and good groomers. I strapped it on at the lodge then rode it to the first chair some 200 yards away and in that short distance which is mostly heel side, I knew something didn’t feel right to me. I made two runs on it and went back to the car to grab my backup. It’s funny how you can tell within a couple turns whether it fits your riding style.
> 
> I really didn’t expect the extra half inch width to bother me that much, especially since I’ve owned wide boards by LIB and K2 to name a few. I found myself cranking more and more forward lean on my front highback, but I just couldn’t rip on it so I sold it to someone on this forum. I had contemplated buy their Pencil model because of its narrower waist but Never pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


I hear you on the width of the Korua. I have the Pencil plus, and the width over the front foot is very wide. It’s my favorite board when the conditions are right. Sometimes the board is a real chore to ride though.

The reason I’m interested in the Transition Finder is that the next years board has less taper than the previous one. I’ve also thought about trying the classic version because the plus is a bit bouncy in bad snow.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

jc20 said:


> Ultrafear isn't flat for 2022. Could checkout the party mod.
> 
> I just want a nice twin all mountain freestyle board this year.
> They made the mercury in a wide so I might give that a go. I have an endeavour pioneer though so I don't know if it will just be too similar.
> Maybe a yes greats but not sure what size at 180lbs people think is best as a daily?


Good point. I was looking at a 20/21 closeout deal.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> I hear you on the width of the Korua. I have the Pencil plus, and the width over the front foot is very wide. It’s my favorite board when the conditions are right. Sometimes the board is a real chore to ride though.
> 
> The reason I’m interested in the Transition Finder is that the next years board has less taper than the previous one. I’ve also thought about trying the classic version because the plus is a bit bouncy in bad snow.


I rode the TF57 last month and my back leg was sore after one run. It really is very wide for variable conditions and wants to be ridden off the back foot where it is narrower, 30+mm of taper is no joke! I was also excited to ride it but just couldn't get into it, you really need to ride the way the board wants you to where the Otto can be ridden like that or just 'normally'. The Korua guys showed me the new Transition Finder and said it was a bit narrower and the inserts were less set back (compared to the Tranny Finder), otherwise its the same flex, shape etc. They said the ride is somewhere between the Tranny Finder and the Otto which makes sense looking at the numbers.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Boards I want to try in 2022: 
Burton Custom
Rome National
Nitro Team Pro
I'm looking for that poppy, do-it-all modern classic.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Nitro Team Pro
K2 Alchemist


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Kevington said:


> Boards I want to try in 2022:
> Burton Custom
> Rome National
> Nitro Team Pro
> I'm looking for that poppy, do-it-all modern classic.


Looking for the same.
Also considering Academy Graduate (Chad O. Model)


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Looking for the same.
> Also considering Academy Graduate (Chad O. Model)


Looks like a good board. I don't know anything about Academy or see them for sale in Europe unfortunately.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Kevington said:


> Looks like a good board. I don't know anything about Academy or see them for sale in Europe unfortunately.


I think they come out of the NS factory don't they?
Pretty sure if you want a Never Summer board with camber you get an Academy, unless you want triple camber then you get a NS


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Kevington said:


> Boards I want to try in 2022:
> Burton Custom
> Rome National
> Nitro Team Pro
> I'm looking for that poppy, do-it-all modern classic.


Didn’t you own the National before? Sizing up/down or a possible comeback to an old trusty board?


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> Didn’t you own the National before? Sizing up/down or a possible comeback to an old trusty board?


Yeah, you got me! I'm indecisive. 

I owned the first early release of the National but it has a new shape and flex since then so I'd like to give it another chance. Also the one I got had a 2 degree base edge bevel and very detuned contact points which is not my preference. After trying a lot of boards in the last few years I'm starting to realise that the ideal for me is a well sized (156-159 depending on EE) camber all rounder, preferably with a touch of early rise but not fully camrock. I have a Vimana Continental 157 which is proper camber, the contact points are touching the snow, even when weighted. Its just a little soft at 5/10 and lacks boost as its a straightforward poplar core and biax glass. Also the nose is a little grabby in pow or variable snow. 

Interestingly, I looked at some Burton boards in a shop a few days ago and the Custom for sure has early rise. 
My finger is touching the widest part of the nose of the board. Clearly some rise there. 








This is the nose area of a Flight Attendant 159 and a Custom 158 next to each other. There is barely a noticeable difference and the FA has 'directional camber' with a rocker nose. 








Long story short: I might have to accept that a Burton Custom is the right board for me. Anyone been on one recently?

I just need some time to process this disturbing revelation 😧


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Surgeon said:


> I’m thinking of trying a flat to rocker board. Trying to decide between the Ultrafear and Bottle rocket..


Bottle Rocket no question. Or Rome Party Mod


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Same as every year. Lust of a Cafe Racer all summer - ignore Cafe Racer and buy something else.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Bottle Rocket no question. Or Rome Party Mod


Thanks, I just remembered you seem like a big fan of that board.
Is your preference for it over the UF due to the added snap?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah it just feels more substantial. Better sidecut too.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Yeah it just feels more substantial. Better sidecut too.


You da mön. Thanks again.


----------



## jc20 (Mar 29, 2020)

Kevington said:


> Yeah, you got me! I'm indecisive.
> 
> I owned the first early release of the National but it has a new shape and flex since then so I'd like to give it another chance.


I’m a big fan of the new national. Was not a fan of the nitro team even though I thought it would be really similar. The fusion camber definitely takes the bite off the camber but it still feels like camber. Mine wasn’t super stiff or damp but I really enjoyed it in the park and pow, less so for charging bumpy stuff.

Keen to try the freaker, has one notch more damp core and slightly more directional on the specs which I think I’d be into.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Kevington said:


> I rode the TF57 last month and my back leg was sore after one run. It really is very wide for variable conditions and wants to be ridden off the back foot where it is narrower, 30+mm of taper is no joke! I was also excited to ride it but just couldn't get into it, you really need to ride the way the board wants you to where the Otto can be ridden like that or just 'normally'. The Korua guys showed me the new Transition Finder and said it was a bit narrower and the inserts were less set back (compared to the Tranny Finder), otherwise its the same flex, shape etc. They said the ride is somewhere between the Tranny Finder and the Otto which makes sense looking at the numbers.


I think the amount of taper makes it much easier to tilt over the back foot, but in my own experience that's not how the TF/pencil board rides best. The TF 57 has the same measurements as my Pencil. When I ride the Pencil I put a lot of input on my front leg, using the knee or hip to get into the turn. Riding the Pencil (or the Bullet Train) is a lot different than say the Tracer or a Shorty, where the turn initiation is a lot more subtle and smooth.

If anything, riding my Korua boards givs me front leg burn.

So, like you said, I think the new Transition Finder might make for a more mellow/smooth/relaxed ride while you still get the fun Korua sidecut.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Not "new" board, but I've also wanted to try the Korua Trenchdigger, since it has a narrower build. When I bought my Bullet Train I was wavering between the Bullet Train and the Trenchdigger.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Same as every year. Lust of a Cafe Racer all summer - ignore Cafe Racer and buy something else.


You could have a look at the Tur Buteo... I think that if I wasn't riding my Korua I would buy a Buteo or the Shorty. Not sure how easy it is to buy TUR boards overseas though...


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> I think the amount of taper makes it much easier to tilt over the back foot, but in my own experience that's not how the TF/pencil board rides best. The TF 57 has the same measurements as my Pencil. When I ride the Pencil I put a lot of input on my front leg, using the knee or hip to get into the turn. Riding the Pencil (or the Bullet Train) is a lot different than say the Tracer or a Shorty, where the turn initiation is a lot more subtle and smooth.
> 
> If anything, riding my Korua boards givs me front leg burn.
> 
> So, like you said, I think the new Transition Finder might make for a more mellow/smooth/relaxed ride while you still get the fun Korua sidecut.


I rode the Pencil59 and it was just like you say, driving with the front foot. The tail was not where the power was. I felt the TF was the opposite but I think I also couldnt really take control of it. Every time I’ve been to the Korua office on my way to the mountain and talked about boards with them, they take them out and stand them nose down and talk about the tail of the board and how that dictates the ride. Pencil tail is loose and flexible, TF tail is stiffer and more powerful and snappy. The best Korua board I’ve been on was the Pencil59 for sure. Carves like a dream when you lean forward but soft and slashy in the back


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Kevington said:


> I rode the Pencil59 and it was just like you say, driving with the front foot. The tail was not where the power was. I felt the TF was the opposite but I think I also couldnt really take control of it. Every time I’ve been to the Korua office on my way to the mountain and talked about boards with them, they take them out and stand them nose down and talk about the tail of the board and how that dictates the ride. Pencil tail is loose and flexible, TF tail is stiffer and more powerful and snappy. The best Korua board I’ve been on was the Pencil59 for sure. Carves like a dream when you lean forward but soft and slashy in the back


Looking at the specs it seems the Pencil 59 has almost 2 cm less width over the nose than the Pencil 64 or the TF 57. So more like the new Transition Finder?

Unlike you I actually haven't tried any other Korua boards other than my Pencil plus and my Bullet Train, so I don't even know how the classic rides. I would just have guessed the TF 57 and the Pencil plus had at least somewhat similar feelings to them even if the plus line is lighter and (according to Korua) is slightly more stiff/responsive board.

Now I want to try the old TF 57 as well..... haha.

Edit: and I think the tail is the same on the TF plus and the Pencil plus... I think I could actually file the tail fins off the Pencil and have the same tail as the TF. The "fins" are just extra material.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> Looking at the specs it seems the Pencil 59 has almost 2 cm less width over the nose than the Pencil 64 or the TF 57. So more like the new Transition Finder?
> 
> Unlike you I actually haven't tried any other Korua boards other than my Pencil plus and my Bullet Train, so I don't even know how the classic rides. I would just have guessed the TF 57 and the Pencil plus had at least somewhat similar feelings to them even if the plus line is lighter and (according to Korua) is slightly more stiff/responsive board.
> 
> ...


Transition Finder 54 has the same specs as the Pencil59 but I think the overall flex is different. The tail shape is one thing but the Pencil seems stiffer through the middle then softer in the tail where the TF has a bit thinner core between the feet but thicker in the tail. Although their boards share molds and specs there is core profiling variations that change the ride as much as the shape does.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> Looking at the specs it seems the Pencil 59 has almost 2 cm less width over the nose than the Pencil 64 or the TF 57. So more like the new Transition Finder?
> 
> Unlike you I actually haven't tried any other Korua boards other than my Pencil plus and my Bullet Train, so I don't even know how the classic rides. I would just have guessed the TF 57 and the Pencil plus had at least somewhat similar feelings to them even if the plus line is lighter and (according to Korua) is slightly more stiff/responsive board.
> 
> ...


I’d love to try the plus models, lighter and snappier sounds good but scary. Bullet train in particular would probably throw me around like a wet tracksuit. The classic versions seem like minimal resin, straight poplar core and biax glass so it’s all about the wood. Solid and predictable but not particularly damp.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Kevington said:


> I’d love to try the plus models, lighter and snappier sounds good but scary. Bullet train in particular would probably throw me around like a wet tracksuit. The classic versions seem like minimal resin, straight poplar core and biax glass so it’s all about the wood. Solid and predictable but not particularly damp.


I think the new Transition Finder might be something for me. I don't need it to babe particularly damp but less width in the nose would make for an easier everyday ride. If the grip is better in the tail than on the Pencil, that's a huge bonus and partly why I bought my Tracer.

I'm a 100kg so at a bit of speed the Bullet Train just feels stable to me, but I don't really enjoy riding it in bumpier snow as there's really only one way of riding it. No other board I've tried so far comes close to the same feeling. Aggressive but safe. The only time I've felt it hairy was when going over a brow at too high speed and the ground suddenly disappearing in a toe side carve. I think the torsional stiffness makes it very easy and predictable when you get the hang of it. I really enjoy turning on the Bullet Train when I'm alone on the piste. There's absolutely no doubt that my skills and wimpishness are the things that limit my riding on that board.

Since I can't demo the Korua boards before I buy them I sent away an email to the Korua guys. They say the same as you about the tail shape making a difference, but as far as cores and radius they should be the same. Maybe the tail shape really does make a lot of difference. I know it certainly does on a board like the Tracer in how the turn feels a little grabby in the tail.

Part of why I suspected the stiffness would babe the same in the tail was this: on the Pencil plus it looks like there is extra material outside the core.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Yeah it looks like plastic filler material at the back there. Would love to take a lap on the Bullet Train. I’d probably need to have a wee nap afterwards tho. 

Having ridden a few different Korua boards, I’m surprised how different they ride given the specs are often exactly the same. The tail on the Pencil felt looser and more slashy. It allowed for more options in the last part of the turn but was noticeably short for popping off stuff, in the air and landing. 
TF has a longer EE behind the back foot due to the tail shape so the end of a turn feels more locked, particularly if your weight is toward the tail. It’s way more balanced on take offs, in the air and landing. I think the new specs on the TF will open more possibilities for riding it in a variety of terrain and conditions without my legs being reminded how weak they are.


----------

